# Greetings



## JLWDuneNet (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello all --

I've been in Dayton for about 6 months now, having come from Washington, DC. We had a lot of great aquarium shops, and lots of aquarium plants. I was a little dissapointed to find the hobby locally was pretty much all chain stores (some of which aren't bad). I just found the group, and am glad to have! I thought I'd introduce myself to SWOAPE. Are there many in Dayton?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

There are a few. I am about 20 min south in Middletown. There are a few privately owned stores in Cinci that are pretty good. Not many in Dayton that I know of. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JLWDuneNet said:


> Are there many in Dayton?


Welcome and glad you found us! If you mean many LFS in the Dayton are, not really. Some chain stores but that is about it. I was in LFS Shock when I moved here last year.

I moved here from "Southern Maryland" last year and definately miss the fish and plants from Aquarium Center. I made a trip back last June and had to stop by AC even though it was out of my way 

Next week, the Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society is holding their Spring Auction. A lot of the club member will probably be there. IF you are interested there is a thread in this forum about it.

Also, the next SWOAPE meeting is scheduled for the last Saturday in April (I think) and there is a thread about that too! If you want to attend either, let me know and we can ride down together. I'll even drive


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Drive what?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That depends on what I have by then 

JLWDuneNet do you know of anyone interested in a nice truck?


----------



## JLWDuneNet (Apr 2, 2006)

Heh, funny you should mention that. I drive a 1986 Chevy pickup... and am looking for a new one! What day is the Cincinatti auction? Might be interesting to go if I'm nto working. I miss the PVAS ones. . . . . 

I'm also trying to find two plants from the northeastern US, and not having any luck. I'm looking for Megalodontia (Bidens) beckii and Lobelia dortmannu... wondering if anyone in the group might have them?

J.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The GCAS auction is this Saturday, April 8th and our meeting will be held on Saturday, April 29th. I plan on leaving my house by 10am for the auction but I may leave a bit earlier since I am picking up Wayne on the way.

If you are at all interested in a used Dodge Ram Quad Cab, I have one for you  
Here is the thread on the truck with more specifics: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/14216-anyone-interested-in-a-truck.html

If you want directions to my house for carpooling to the auction or more recent pics of the truck PM me your e-mail


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome Newbie! 

You'll be glad you found us. The variety & quality of our plants exceed that of any LFS I've been to in Cincy...until you see my next post. I'll buy plants from Aquabid & the trading forum on this site from time to time for that gotta have plant, like Glosso. For some strange reason, I'm happy with fast growers right now. I must have too much time on my hands!

After you visit Matt's house this week, you be over there 2-3 times a week for more plants. It's like aquari-crack. 

Oh yeah, go to the auction this Saturday if you can make it. If you don't buy any plants, chances are you'll come home with a bunch of new fish friends.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> The GCAS auction is this Saturday, April 8th and our meeting will be held on Saturday, April 29th. I plan on leaving my house by 10am for the auction but I may leave a bit earlier since I am picking up Wayne on the way.


Umm. You, Wayne, & I may need to have a talk, because he ask me for a ride there and said you would be giving him ride home. Either way, let's figure it out sooner than later.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> Umm. You, Wayne, & I may need to have a talk, because he ask me for a ride there and said you would be giving him ride home. Either way, let's figure it out sooner than later.


Sounds like a plan. If you want to pick Wayne up that is fine and I will take him home. So far, Jim, Damon, and Wayne (at least one way) are my passengers. Not sure about JLWDuneNet yet.


----------



## JLWDuneNet (Apr 2, 2006)

Gack, looks like I'll be working. 

:banplease (From work. 

Does anyone do native plants by the way? There's two I've been looking for on and off -- Lobelia dortmana and Megalodontia beckii, water cardinal flower and water marigold, respectively.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm the guy you'll "hear" but rarely see  Yes the stores in the Dayton area are pitiful but there is one good store as mentioned before. Its called "Matt's house of aquatic flora" located in the Centerville area. Lots of friendly people here. Haven't found any Ohio native species but really haven't looked either. Thinking of starting up a darter tank if I can get away to go catch some.


----------

